

Show HN: The Perfect Address Form? - Johngibb
http://gibb-test-address.heroku.com/

======
cromulent
Nice work. These implementations are generally country specific as they are
dependent on country-specific databases. Your one seems to have the potential
to be worldwide, although you've hard coded it to US for the proof-of-concept.

A very common frustration for non-US people is when the address form has
"State" as a required field, even though you have selected another country.
This would take that away.

------
Johngibb
I made a post yesterday about address forms, and the uselessness of entering
city and state when you're going to enter a zip code anyway
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2525286>).

I spent most of the day today coming up with a solution to the problem using
Google maps geocoding API.

What do you guys think?

